# Check out gun control in Australia..



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

i got that in an email! sad to see the govenment lose the battle so bad!  we can't let the same happen!


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

We have it here in America too...the cities with highest crime rates also have the strongest gun regulations. Washington DC, anyone?


----------



## Wattensabohuntr (Jul 28, 2004)

*$h!+*

gun laws suck:angry:


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

*An email thats been around for awhile*

and no doubt has some merit

"More guns equals less crime"...I don't believe that there is a perfect correlation.
So massive unemployment doesn't play a factor?

Slap on the wrist laws have no bearing whatsoever?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Gun laws only remove guns from those that follow the law.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

Beendare said:


> and no doubt has some merit
> 
> "More guns equals less crime"...I don't believe that there is a perfect correlation.
> So massive unemployment doesn't play a factor?
> ...




wow you hit it ! bullseye...unemployment hasn't hit here real bad yet, but my bad check list at the store is growing at a rapid rate! people need food and they'll right a bad check to eat....


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

Anyone else want any spam?


----------



## Tom_in_CT (Mar 11, 2008)

If I remember correctly, many european nations (england in particular) have seen similar results.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Campo said:


> Anyone else want any spam?




spoken like a true lefty


----------



## Joe W. (Feb 6, 2006)

"When Guns Are Outlawed...Only Outlaws Will Have Guns"

Seen on a bumper sticker for a local sporting goods store.


AND.....that is what you get for lawfully registering your weapons....


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

You know, for someone who works in law enforcement, you seem to have a general disregard for the rules here on AT. One would assume that as a member of law enforcement you would follow a rule, or at least support it, even though you might not personally agree with it? 

Then again, I have known some strange law enforcement officials. :zip:



rodney482 said:


> spoken like a true lefty


----------



## Nimhates (Sep 30, 2008)

I know that in recent days we have heard from several Scots and Aussies - Guys, please weigh-in on this and let us know your opinion. You are living this and should have a perspective that none of us can truly appreciate. 

I know for a fact (because I lived in Australia in the '90s and also have many British friends) that they are given gun crime statistics from the US, that are alarming. What is withheld from the stats is the number of LEGALLY purchased and registered guns that are used to commit those crimes. That is NOT surprisingly very low.

Aussies???


----------



## Joe W. (Feb 6, 2006)

Campo said:


> Anyone else want any spam?


Are you saying that I am spamming??

Like the Hunlee detractors you are free to click somewhere else.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Campo said:


> You know, for someone who works in law enforcement, you seem to have a general disregard for the rules here on AT. One would assume that as a member of law enforcement you would follow a rule, or at least support it, even though you might not personally agree with it?
> 
> Then again, I have known some strange law enforcement officials. :zip:


I guess you should report the violation:wink:


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

What is your departments phone number? I will get the chief of police on it right away!  :wink:



rodney482 said:


> I guess you should report the violation:wink:


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

Well all i am saying is "My guns are safe" and will be there If i ever need them.... There is no way in hell i will ever let our Government strip me of my rights laid out in the constitution, that so many brave men and women have died to protect.. Just ain't gonna happen..........


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Campo said:


> What is your departments phone number? I will get the chief of police on it right away!  :wink:


I assume you know who the Chief is:wink:


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

Campo said:


> What is your departments phone number? I will get the chief of police on it right away!  :wink:





rodney482 said:


> I assume you know who the Chief is:wink:


Thread hijackers!!!!!!!!! I'm telling ma...........:baby::nyah::nyah::nyah:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Bowbuster said:


> Thread hijackers!!!!!!!!! I'm telling ma...........:baby::nyah::nyah::nyah:


thread will not only be hijacked but more than likely moved south...

you are right though, we got a little off track....


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

*Missed the Violation*

Campo,

I'm sorry, I missed the violation.

Was it that he called you a "lefty"?

Is that a violation?

Or was the violation saying that you SOUNDED like a lefty?

I'm confused.
.


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

Eric W said:


> Campo,
> 
> I'm sorry, I missed the violation.
> 
> ...


I don't blame him for being angry. A left-winger about the worst name someone can be called. Too bad some are proud of the moniker. :lol:


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

*Buy more handguns and rifles as soon as you can. Join the NRA.*


In other news... ZA's official party line to the gestapo if they ever come a gun grabbin...

"guns, what guns? I already turned them in!"

OR...

"my stash was stolen a while back, guess you guys never found um"

-ZA


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

No idea!?!?! :wink:



rodney482 said:


> I assume you know who the Chief is:wink:


----------



## GOLDNHNTR (Nov 1, 2008)

I checked this out on snopes.com. Here is a link, if you are interested...
http://www.snopes.com/crime/statistics/ausguns.asp


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Here's grampa's gun down under.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Campo said:


> No idea!?!?! :wink:


he goes by rodney482:wink:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

*What are the odds?*



rodney482 said:


> he goes by rodney482:wink:


Whoa. That's weird that you have the same name as the Chief!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Bobmuley said:


> Whoa. That's weird that you have the same name as the Chief!


yeah what are the odds:shade:


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

how did this get passed? the aussies i knew in vietnam were some rough old boys & would fight a running sawmill if it jumped at them.


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

How can I contact him? Does he take PMs? :chortle:



rodney482 said:


> he goes by rodney482:wink:


----------



## Dark Angel (Mar 19, 2006)

Guns & Ammos don't kill people.

It people(THE BAD GUYS) KILLING each other . . . 






Where is the love ???


----------



## teflonhunter (Sep 22, 2006)

Campo said:


> Anyone else want any spam?


 Campo , Campo , Campo. :bartstush:


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

*Quote*

I think I got this from someone's signature line here. Pretty much sums in up.

Gun Control: The theory that a woman found dead in an alley, raped and strangled with her panty hose, is somehow morally superior to a woman explaining to police how her attacker got that fatal bullet wound. 
.


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

*Bad name?*



bigrackHack said:


> I don't blame him for being angry. A left-winger about the worst name someone can be called. Too bad some are proud of the moniker. :lol:


I thought "Right-Wing Christian Fundamentalist" was the worst thing to call a person!
.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

skynight said:


> Here's grampa's gun down under.



Man I hate looking at that picture! I think a long gun is prettier than any bow. What a waste


----------



## jindydiver (Jan 13, 2006)

preyquester said:


> how did this get passed? the aussies i knew in vietnam were some rough old boys & would fight a running sawmill if it jumped at them.


The gun laws were passed in 1996 after a mentally deranged young man killed 30 odd people in one afternoon at a historic site. The Prime minister at the time was just voted in and was well known for his hatred of all firearms. He put up a raft of laws that would strip millions of guns from law abiding citizens and the opposition politicians (who were already stinging from their recent electoral defeat) showed us they were just spineless bums and sided with the PM.

The PM (and the federal parliament) can't introduce the laws to take our guns, only the state governments have the right, so the PM withheld federal funding from the states until they passed legislation based on his model.

From October '96 the majority of Australians (>99%) are not allowed to own any semi-automatic rifle or any semi-automatic or pump action shotguns.

We can still own pump action rifles and lever action and bolt action rifles.

In some states there was never any registration of rifles. In those states there was a run on polypipe and shovels at the hardware stores:wink:


----------



## FireNHunt (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## ButchA (Mar 6, 2006)

Eric W said:


> I think I got this from someone's signature line here. Pretty much sums in up.
> 
> Gun Control: The theory that a woman found dead in an alley, raped and strangled with her panty hose, is somehow morally superior to a woman explaining to police how her attacker got that fatal bullet wound.
> .


Excellent.... :thumbs_up


----------



## macca (Jul 5, 2004)

*not all doom and gloom*



jindydiver said:


> The gun laws were passed in 1996 after a mentally deranged young man killed 30 odd people in one afternoon at a historic site. The Prime minister at the time was just voted in and was well known for his hatred of all firearms. He put up a raft of laws that would strip millions of guns from law abiding citizens and the opposition politicians (who were already stinging from their recent electoral defeat) showed us they were just spineless bums and sided with the PM.
> 
> The PM (and the federal parliament) can't introduce the laws to take our guns, only the state governments have the right, so the PM withheld federal funding from the states until they passed legislation based on his model.
> 
> ...


 This is a nice potted history of what happened. Since then there has been some rational changes to the laws. Most farmers are able to obtain a catagory C firearm (semi auto) for on farm use. 
I owned and ran a gun/archery shop for 4 years - never had a moments trouble, our laws and licencing conditions mean that firearm owners are extremely law abiding citizens. Before you can obtain a firearm you have to obtain a licence which involves firearms training course and a very thorough police check. Once you have your licence then you can apply to the firearms registry for a permit to purchase which will entitles you to purchase a firearm of the type you want. Walk into a gunshop present your permit, your licence and your credit card walk out with your new gun.
Firearm owners are encouragd to join a gun club, at mine I shoot air pistol, black powder pistol, long arms including traditional cap and ball, flinch lock, breech loader (40/65 and 38/55 sharps), bench rest rimfire as well as sighting in my hunting and work rifles. 
It is not all doom and gloom - I have no need or desire for a semi auto and a I am quite happy with the firearms I have and the ease with which I can obtain any new ones.
Cheers


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

macca said:


> This is a nice potted history of what happened. Since then there has been some rational changes to the laws. Most farmers are able to obtain a catagory C firearm (semi auto) for on farm use.
> I owned and ran a gun/archery shop for 4 years - never had a moments trouble, our laws and licencing conditions mean that firearm owners are extremely law abiding citizens. Before you can obtain a firearm you have to obtain a licence which involves firearms training course and a very thorough police check. Once you have your licence then you can apply to the firearms registry for a permit to purchase which will entitles you to purchase a firearm of the type you want. Walk into a gunshop present your permit, your licence and your credit card walk out with your new gun.
> Firearm owners are encouragd to join a gun club, at mine I shoot air pistol, black powder pistol, long arms including traditional cap and ball, flinch lock, breech loader (40/65 and 38/55 sharps), bench rest rimfire as well as sighting in my hunting and work rifles.
> It is not all doom and gloom - I have no need or desire for a semi auto and a I am quite happy with the firearms I have and the ease with which I can obtain any new ones.
> Cheers



Glad you are happy with your situation. But one persons needs and desires have nothing to do with anothers exercise of their rights, which I realize your country does not recognize. In your case, you seem to enjoy 1800's firearms. Others prefer more modern types.


----------



## macca (Jul 5, 2004)

*modern firearms*

To clarify, I shoot both nitro and black powder firearms as well as shotgun(badly). I shoot black powder longarms to improve my offhand shooting with nitro firearms when hunting or working. I have a number of rimfire and centrefire nitro firearms, just no semiautos.
I didnt say the situation was great, but latest statistics are showing a healthy increase in responsible gun ownership in this country. The work of the gun dealers association, surveys by firearms registry, lobbying by shooters party members of parliament has seen some sense come into our firearms laws. At least we dont have to put up with crap the Brits do.
Cheers


----------



## jindydiver (Jan 13, 2006)

macca said:


> Once you have your licence then you can apply to the firearms registry for a permit to purchase which will entitles you to purchase a firearm of the type you want. Walk into a gunshop present your permit, your licence and your credit card walk out with your new gun.


It works that easy where you live, but it is not so easy for us guys in ACT or for some other states. Here we have to actually purchase the new firearm and our permit to acquire must have the firearms serial number noted. We can not get a generic permit and change our mind later what model rifle we would like. We also still have to wait 28 days after submitting our permit to acquire before it will be issued, something you no longer have to do.




macca said:


> It is not all doom and gloom - I have no need or desire for a semi auto and a I am quite happy with the firearms I have and the ease with which I can obtain any new ones.
> Cheers


I am glad you are happy, I am not. We have suffered a diminution of our rights under the pretense of making a safer society, a pretense which has been proven to be false


----------



## macca (Jul 5, 2004)

*little jonny howard*

Yes I sympathise with you guys in the ACT - so much for little Jonny's uniform gun laws:sad:


----------



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

*spam*



Campo said:


> Anyone else want any spam?


I do

I live in minnesota and I go get all the flavors right from the hormel plant. that is some good eating i tell ya.


----------



## bigredZ (Jul 7, 2007)

The Issue with gun control is not guns, nor ammunition. The issue with Gun Control is "CONTROL".

Where does "CONTROL" stop? With guns? With your freedom of Religion? Freedom of Speech is now a joke! 

Where does it stop? If they are given a little control, they will take Total control! Then America will be regulated, and Medicated into their robots with no freedoms, save those bought by the rich.

We all have to make the choice. Where do we draw the line? Unfortunately, I feel as though we who fight for the right to bear arms are in a loosing battle. But, I will still choose to fight! 

"Give me Liberty, or Give me Death"


----------



## macca (Jul 5, 2004)

*who are they*

I live in a more regulated society than the States. I like the fact that greedy fat cats have rules and regulations to work by. These rules have been established by government and the central bank. Sub prime did not occur over here. All our banks are strong and posting record profits.
"They" are the people we elect to look after our society, we have the capacity as the people to not elect them if they dont do their job properly.
Cheers


----------



## bigredZ (Jul 7, 2007)

I agree, but I didn't elect any of them, and wont vote for them in the future. Just hope for the best.


----------



## bigredZ (Jul 7, 2007)

I also know for fact, that on camps and clubs here, that the officials and politicians operate from a different set of rules which include season times and bag limits than the common folk. Those rules that they set for everyone else, don't apply to them.


----------

